# Programador EPROM (UV)



## gonzalocg (Feb 18, 2012)

hola, he desarrollado un programador de memorias eprom, paralelas, y lo livero, pero aun no esta terminado, faltan definir algunas cosas, por ejemplo hay que decidir cual de los circutos auxiliares se ha de utilizar, o si existe otro modo de producir el efecto que se detalla en el archivo requerimientos.docx.

tambien hay que ver si se puede en otro lenguaje de programacion hacer un programa que controle el programador sin necesidad de utilizar el circuito auxiliar, he pensado en utilizar el QBasic, pero he bisto un poco un manual que tengo de este lenguaje y no incluye ninguna instruccion de retardo que permita tener precicion en los tiempos.

la funcion del circuito auxiliar es asegurar el tiempo exacto necesario para el algoritmo que utilizo, que es de 100 microsegundos. si alguien conoce una instruccion en QBasic que me resuelva este problema, que me la diga.

les dejo un consejo, cuando ejecuten el proyecto de visual basic que contiene el programa controlador, envien antes el archivo BotonNegro.ocx a la carpeta System32 de su sistema... esto para evitar problemas, o busquen un metodo para que no se produzcan, los que sepan manejar el VB6, sabran como hacerlo...

como dije, no esta terminado, pero lo terminare con el tiempo...

la caracteristica que diferencia este diseño de los que he bisto, es que se pueden programar varios tipos de memorias, ademas de las UVEPROM, se podrian programar memorias FLASH o ram con bateria, etc... para las bios de los pc o aplicaciones especificas en prototipos... todo esto posible con solo cambiar el algoritmo de programacion y aciendo el diseño de una targeta adaptadora...


> _si me ban a decir que este es un proyecto innecesario y que estas memorias ya son casi obsoletas, les pido que no respondan, porque no necesito que me bajen las ganas de aprender y diseñar, cosas..._


----------



## krl1 (Feb 27, 2012)

yo ocupe mucho qbasic pero para tiempos precisos no sirve mucho, incluso habian pc que se pegaban cuando programaba el retardo,jajajaj lo bueno es que conoci despues visual,jajja
si quieres entorno DOS intentaste hacerlo en C, creo que tiene mejor soporte sobre los tiempos. o definitivamente en Assembler que hay si podrias tener una precision inmejorable.


----------



## gonzalocg (Feb 27, 2012)

pues el c no lo manejo, y el assembler, un poco, sin embargo cambia para cada microprocesador, y la idea de esto es que sea universal...

he congelado este proyecto, por el momento, pero lo unico que me falta es decidir el circuito de retardo.


----------

